# Puppy proofing electrical cords



## WhiteRam (Feb 22, 2009)

i can say that my Hurley has never had an electric cord in his mouth... they are all pretty hidden. when ever he has gone to get something he shouldnt have (be it a shoe, a rug, etc) we always got to him first with a toy. now he picks up toys all the time and is hardly without one!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You would laugh if you walked through my house last year with Tally then Tango as puppies. No lamps worked! I unplug pretty much everything, and then plug back in on a need basis. My sis gave me some babyproofers for outlets too. The one and only thing either of them chewed that was contriband was Tango and my mac computer cord(unplugged!).


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Neither of mine have ever shown any interest in electrical cords (even Sam as a young puppy) but I would say if you are worried about it, to maybe get those tube things they sell at office supply stores that you can bunch the cords in.. or do what Jill said and just keep things unplugged until you need to use them.


----------



## CravenCloseClan (Jan 20, 2009)

We either pinned them all to the walls with clips, or covered them with duck tape whilst she was young. freestanding lamps were removed at first. She didn't go for any cables that were tidied back, but anything that moved when she went near would be investigated with paws and teeth - like the telephone cable, which we had to tape to a table leg!
Now she's 5 months and pays no interest in them at all.
Good luck with the new arrival!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I don't every remember this being a problem when our last golden was a pup, but my wife was concerned. I guess an ounce of prevention is probably a better idea than seeing the brand new puppy lit up like Christmas.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

There are several different products out there to help with that.

One is a tubing that you put over the cords-however, this tubing has bitter apple product built into it so even if puppy decides to chew on the tubing hopefully the bitter apple will deter him thus saving your cords.

Also just normal tubing

We just strategically placed ours to where they was very little cord showing and gave her an "ahhh!" if she got close to one and then gave her a chew toy when she responded.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Bock said:


> One is a tubing that you put over the cords-however, this tubing has bitter apple product built into it so even if puppy decides to chew on the tubing hopefully the bitter apple will deter him thus saving your cords.
> 
> We just strategically placed ours to where they was very little cord showing and gave her an "ahhh!" if she got close to one and then gave her a chew toy when she responded.


I have been looking at "crittercords" which has bitter apple infused in them.

But I think the best long term solution is to leave them alone and correct when necessary, like you do.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

A crate is awesome for keeping them out of trouble. 

Whenever I'm working with a puppy, I have toys, treats and one eye on them at all times. So before they start to chew a cord, I call their name, have a treat ready when they come, or I say 'hey hey' and toss a toy for them. So before they learn how yummy cords are to chew, they learn recalls and the start of field work. I also make sure there are some very tempting chew items around, like a beef bone, antler or something coated with peanut butter - much nicer than some old cord. Most of the toys are on strings so they become tug toys attached to me (I'm not that cool otherwise, and if I'm busy doing something and can't be the life of the party, puppy goes on a leash and is attached to me, or into the crate with a good chew item. Apart from removing the REALLY cool items a pup might chew or grab (and this depends on the puppy, Storee was/is a monster for grabbing things) I don't do a lot of prep apart from getting the crate ready and having lots of toys and chews on hand. And think of names...

Lana


----------

